# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zie ik het fout?

## Gumbie

Hallo mede forum-leden, 

Ik heb hieronder een aantal gebeurtenissen omschreven waarin ik ergens tegen aan stoot in mijn relatie. Mijn vriendin vat alles wat is hierover tegen haar zeg op als kritiek vanuit mij tegen haar. 
Ik zou het fijn vinden als jullie mij hierin jullie eigen visie kunnen geven. Zie ik het dan zo fout? Of heeft mijn vriendin "problemen met inzicht/opvatten". Er zitten ook luttele dingen bij, maar ik wil graag duidelijk zijn qua mijn gevoelens hierin.



1- Ik heb een eigen bedrijf waardoor ik regelmatig na het avondeten even wat aan de administratie moet doen. Dit gebeurt niet iedere avond, maar als het gebeurt ben ik altijd rond 20.00 uur naast mijn vriendin op de bank. De tv staat aan en we kijken samen en praten ondertussen wat. 
Sinds ruim een jaar heeft ze een I-phone waarmee de heel veel "samen" mee doet. Facebook, whats-app, wordfeud, marktplaats, sms......noem het maar op. Het gebeurt dat ook iedere dag dat als we samen zijn ze telkens dat ding erbij pakt, want er is weer een melding, of ze moet weer een woord aanleggen of iets dergelijks. 
Ik vind dit erg onprettig, en geef haar dit ook wel eens aan. 
Als antwoord krijg ik te horen dat ik regelmatig met mijn werk bezig ben en zij dan dit als tijdverdrijf heeft. Als ik antwoord dat ik het helemaal niet vervelend vind dat ze dat soort dingen doet als ik er niet naast zit, maar wel als ik er bij ben, krijg ik iedere keer te horen dat ze NIETS van me mag, en ik telkens KRITIEK op haar heb. En dat terwijl ik graag 1 op 1 met haar ben, en die telefoon op dat soort momenten een zeer storende factor is.

2- Sinds een paar maanden zitten we aan kinderen te denken....om ermee te beginnen wel te verstaan. Aangezien mijn vriendin een "gezellige" roker is maar dit soort "gezellige" momenten steeds regelmatiger opzocht, heb ik haar aangegeven dat ik het heel prettig zou vinden als ze daar 100% mee zou stoppen. Dit omdat het a:helemaal niet gezond is, en b:roken en zwanger worden voor mij niet safe aanvoelt. Daar hebben we toch een ruzie over moeten maken!! Maar eindelijk is ze gelukkig per 1 januari gestopt. Wel komt er zo af en toe nog wel de opmerking dat ik haar dit heb "ontnomen" en dat valt dan weer in de categorie NIETS mag. 

3- Ik zit er al een paar jaar over te denken, maar eindelijk heb ik een paar snow-boots gekocht! We vinden het lekker in de sneeuw te wandelen, en met de hond erbij lopen we vaak op niet al te mooie wegen, waarbij ik nu geen zorgen hoef te maken dat ik natte voeten krijg. 
Laatst was er bezoek, waarmee mijn vriendin ging wandelen. Ze trok mijn snowboots aan, en een dag later zag ik dat ze helemaal onder een dikke laag modder zaten en zo in de kast waren gezet. Ik zei haar dat ik het toch wel normaal zou vinden dat ze de schoenen even zou schoonmaken. Dat viel al niet helemaal lekker merkte ik. 
Maar goed, ze heeft ze even onder de kraan gehangen en een beetje modder eraf gehaald, onder het motto: Het lukte niet om ze schoner te maken. 
Ik heb ze nu zelf maar even schoon gemaakt, wat helemaal niet zo moeilijk was. 
Ik heb haar wel gezegd dat ik het toch wel wat jammer vind dat ik nu al 2 keer moet aangeven dat ze MIJN schoenen die ZIJ heeft vies gemaakt niet uit eigen beweging even schoon in de kast zet. 
Dit was in haar oren KRITIEK en dat ze het WEER NIET goed doet bij me.

4- Als we samen met de auto een stukje moeten rijden om ergens op visite te gaan en ik rij, zit ze 99 van de 100 keer naast me te slapen. Ook als ik ergens heen ga waar zij wil zijn. Ik heb haar wel eens gezegd dat ik het niet echt gezellig vind dat ze dat doet. Dat vat ze meteen op als KRITIEK en dat ze het WEER NIET goed doet bij me.


Ik kan er nog wel een paar noemen, maar het is de laatste tijd zo dat mijn vriendin tegen me zegt dat ik WEER KRITIEK op haar heb, en dat ze het NOOIT goed bij me doet. En daarbij maakt het niet eens zoveel uit wat ik zeg. 

Naast bovenstaande heeft ze ruim 2 jaar aan de antidepressiva (i.v.m. jeugdproblemen, eetstoornis, natuurlijk aanwezig hoog spanningslevel) gezeten waarmee ze een maand geleden is gestopt (dit ook i.v.m. de kinderwens). Ze heeft een moeilijke jeugd gehad en nog steeds veel moeite met haar moeder die dingen van haar "verwacht". We hebben al relatietherapie gehad, maar zijn daarmee gestopt omdat het een neerwaartse spiraal werd....enkel negatief vergroten.


In mijn ogen heb ik helemaal geen kritiek, maar vind ik dat ik het best mag aangeven als ik iets niet prettig vind. In mijn ogen houdt ze op dat soort momenten totaal geen rekening met me en dat vind ik niet kloppen in een relatie.







Graag zou ik jullie visie horen. 



gr Gumbie (m, 35 jaar)

----------


## Mangootje

Hej Gumbie,

Zag dat je post al van februari was, maar wil graag reageren.
Ik was aan het googelen, omdat ik hetzelfde probleem heb met mijn vriend.

Als er iets is waar ik me niet prettig bij voel, en dat is echt niet iedere week, dan krijg ik altijd een reactie van: is het dan ook nooit goed; kan het nou nooit is zonder gedoe; etc etc

Een poos terug was ik ziek en vroeg of wij (ik en zoon) bij hem konden eten. Kreeg ik als antwoord dat een van de vrienden van zijn kind ook mee at en hij met hen wilde eten. Heb het zo gelaten en ben er 's avonds op terug gekomen waarom het niet kon. Ik was immers ziek. Kreeg ik te horen: mag ik nou nooit eens met de vrienden van mijn kind samen eten?

Normaal zit ik altijd voorin naast mijn vriend in de auto en de kinderen achterin, dan stap ik in, geef hem een zoen en we vertrekken. Gaan vriend met zijn kind en ik met kind samen weg, worden we thuis opgehaald, draait hij het raampje open en reageert vreemd als ik doorloop en in wil stappen. Zit zijn dochter voorin en maakt geen aanstalten om achter plaats te nemen. Wordt er gezegd: oh wil je voorin zitten, ja ze is niet lekker maar zeg het maar als je voorin wilt. Ben achterin gaan zitten.
Vind ik geen enkel probleem als een kind zich niet goed voelt of wagenziek is, maar zeg dat dan, vb. X voelt zich niet goed, wil je achterin zitten, maar laat de keuze niet bij mij als de intentie er al helemaal niet is.
Toen ik mijn vriend later zei dat ik me er prettiger bij voel als het meteen gezegd werd, in plaats van mij een oneerlijke keuze te geven, vond hij dat er nu eens niets zo maar zonder probleem kon, want ik was de oudere en moest het toch begrijpen, maar ik snap het en heb alle begrip. Het gaat me niet om het achterin zitten, maar vind de manier waarop het gebracht wordt niet eerlijk en niet kunnen.
Zit ik fout?

Ik begrijp Gumbie helemaal. Maar ik denk dat je bij mensen waar je niets tegen kunt zeggen altijd het probleem waar je mee zit helemaal volgens je eigen gevoel kan brengen: ik voel me .... Ik kan er beter mee omgaan als...

Vind het heel erg lastig, wordt er ontzettend onzeker van en ga heel erg aan mezelf twijfelen.
Ben ik dan echt zo'n vervelend moeilijk mens?
Ik durf in elk geval niets meer te zeggen

Wie geeft advies?

Groeten Mangootje

----------

